# Grinder choice for Gaggia classic



## murran (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi there,

Ive decided i am going to purchase a gaggia classic for my espresso machine( thanks to the advice of you guys).

I was going to get the Iberital MC2 grinder but ive been looking at the grinder and machine sets that are available, im thinking of either the classic with the Ascaso I-2 Doser http://www.myespresso.co.uk/product.php/227/gaggia-classic-bundle-grinder-machine or the Gaggia MDF http://www.coffeeitalia.co.uk/products.php?cat=21&pg=3.

So i'm wondering is one grinder better than the other. I know the Ascaso grinder is more expensive but does that mean its better?

Many thanks

Murran


----------



## Edward (Sep 21, 2010)

myespresso get some very, very poor reviews for their customer service. I would steer clear if possible.

CoffeeItalia aren't the world's worst in my experience (I bought an MDF from them) but expect it to take a while.

Those two grinders don't have a whole lot between them. If you waited a few months however and got yourself a mazzer mini for £300 or so, I think it would make an immense difference in the quality of your coffee.


----------



## Edward (Sep 21, 2010)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MAZZER-LUIGI-SRL-Coffee-Grinder-Commercial-Machine-/260832454497?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item3cbad36761#ht_500wt_1077

There's a super jolly for £250! Have a hunt around ebay for a used commercial grade grinder. You might find if you get a gem, you pay no more than your new MDF would cost!


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?3454-Article-Fracino-Piccino-Grinder

Don't forget Forum members offer from The Coffee Bean - Piccino ABS Grinder £135 inc VAT and delivery

We have a wide range of grinders on our website too!

http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Grinders.html

Andy


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

A Macap MXT Ended on Saturday at £117... Not sure if it's a good grinder but compared to a new MDF it would appear to be a good price.


----------



## murran (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi there,

that super jolly looks tempting. I messaged the selle,r he says its had about seven months daily modrate use in a cafe. Do you think its worth it? surley theres not that much that can go wrong with a grinder and parts can be replaced. The more i look into this the more confused i get, too much choice, i need some guidance.

Murran.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

One thing to think about is do you want a stepped one or not?

I personally grind for both my Classic and my AeroPress so it's much easier if I can tell exactly where the settings are as I change it every day. I got the Baratza Virtuoso for about £175 (but I've since seen it cheaper) and I love it. Best money I've ever spent.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Some stepless grinders are very easy and quick to adjust, Mazzers being an example plus you have the advantage of being able to tweak the setting by small amounts unlike some stepped grinders.


----------



## murran (Aug 10, 2011)

After some consideration i think im going to get a Mazzer mini.


----------

